# First attempt at fatties



## BarbarianFoodie (Jul 27, 2020)

Well, after seeing all the mouth watering pictures of fatties on this site I thought I would give it a go






First I wove up some apple wood bacon then put it in the fridge to stiffen back up






Then I rolled out a mixture of 60% ground beef and 30% seasoned pork sausage






Topped it off with the different kinds of cheese ( should have used shredded and stayed away from the edges)






Rolled it up (here was where I found out it's kinda hard to roll up stiff slices of cheese, and to get it to"seal" I had to take some of the ground mixture and go over the ends and seam)






	

		
			
		

		
	
Wrapped it up in the bacon weave and pot it in the fridge for the night







Put in on the grill over a two zone fire 






About on hour or so later had a bit of a blow out







When internal temp hit 162 I crisped up the bacon over the coals IT got up to 165






Tried to let it rest a bit so the cheese would run all over but I couldn't wait to try it






Turned out pretty dang good I thought
All in all it took around 3 1/2 hours at 225-250° to get 165° IT for a 3 lb fatty

I had since leftover meat mixture so I made a little fatty as well





Seasoned it up with my sweet rib rub






About 2 1/2 hours at 225-250°
	

		
			
		

		
	






This one was really tasty as well

Thanks for looking guys
Marc


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 27, 2020)

I'd say you nailed it. Blow outs happen. Nice job


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 27, 2020)

Looks great to me! Just made my first fatty not too long ago...don't know why I waited so long!

Ryan


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 27, 2020)

Great job


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 27, 2020)

That’s a good looking fattie my friend!
I get blowouts too, cause I just wanna put too much stuff inside.
It takes discipline to back off & just put just the right amount of filling in it.
Or my solution is to make a massive fattie with more ground sausage on the outside to hold all the filling in.
Al


----------



## BarbarianFoodie (Jul 27, 2020)

Thanks guys! I definitely understand the hype now that I've had them, couldn't hardly get to sleep last night with all the different ideas for stuffing ingredients lol


TNJAKE said:


> I'd say you nailed it. Blow outs happen. Nice job





Brokenhandle said:


> Looks great to me! Just made my first fatty not too long ago...don't know why I waited so long!
> 
> Ryan





flatbroke said:


> Great job





SmokinAl said:


> That’s a good looking fattie my friend!
> I get blowouts too, cause I just wanna put too much stuff inside.
> It takes discipline to back off & just put just the right amount of filling in it.
> Or my solution is to make a massive fattie with more ground sausage on the outside to hold all the filling in.
> Al


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 27, 2020)

Looks pretty darn good.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 27, 2020)

Great looking fattie man!


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 27, 2020)

Nice piece of work, well done! RAY


----------



## bbqbrett (Jul 27, 2020)

I still haven't made a fatty yet but I had to take a look.  Yours looks pretty good to me.


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 27, 2020)

Looks great!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 27, 2020)

Now that does look GOOD!!
Anytime I make a fatty, there's always a blow out.  Afraid I'm like Al and just don't know when enough is enough.
Gary


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 27, 2020)

Blowouts are part of the fatty life. Always overstuffed. 
Yours looks real good.


----------



## Khaymanbb (Jul 27, 2020)

I've been wanting to make one of these for a long time, your fatty looks amazing.  Good job!


----------



## uncle eddie (Jul 27, 2020)

You sealed it up perfectly but fatties have a mind of their own sometimes.  Nice job!  Like!


----------



## cmayna (Jul 27, 2020)

Marc,
Awesome presentation.   You live near by?  What time is leftovers time?


----------



## Steve H (Jul 28, 2020)

Looks great!!


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 29, 2020)

Looks awesome it may have been your first but bet it won't be your last lol


----------



## BarbarianFoodie (Jul 31, 2020)

Thanks everybody, 


cmayna said:


> Marc,
> Awesome presentation.   You live near by?  What time is leftovers time?


Lol sorry, South Dakota is a ways away from San Diego


----------



## rc4u (Aug 5, 2020)

im in ND  and making one aug 15th if ya some{my wife gets tested weekly from work}. i am using my copper mat and i use parchment to roll out the pork and i use 90% ground beef rolled same way lay beef on top add the stuff which is never the same stuff n wrap with always the same stuff =bacon. and on my copper mat..{i been refering to mat as i use it ,but dont seem to see it here} like this..   .. and i still use my pellet holder for smoke


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 6, 2020)

That fatty looks fabulous. I've had a blowout or two in my time. It's part of the game. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------

